# Wyndham La Casada San Antonio



## dixie (Jun 13, 2008)

Have any of you stayed there? How did you like it? Nice pool? Walking distance to the restaurants on the river? Thanks for any info.


----------



## mshatty (Jun 13, 2008)

Here are some photos.  The resort is about a 10 to 15 walk to the main commercial Riverwalk area.  The resort is on the river.  From the back of the resort, you cross over a bridge and walk along the river.  Easy walk.

Very nice furnishings.  The parking is now $15 per day, valet only.  One car only for a 2BR or less.


----------



## dixie (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you for your information!


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jun 22, 2008)

We just returned from there.  It was very nice.  As the previous poster stated, parking is a whopping $15 per day.  If I did it again, I would definately look for parking elsewhere.  There is a bus/streetcar a couple blocks away that will take you around the downtown area including the Alamo, Mexican Market, etc.  The rooms are very nice but have a downtown view.  The Riverwalk is beautiful and about a 6-10 block walk to restaurants and shops.  They do not have any activities other than arts and crafts and bingo.  We did not use the pool as it was way too hot but it looked very nice and is a  mineral pool.  There were a lot of sales tours going through even into the evening but they do not bother guests.   The valet parking people are very hardworking and very nice and friendly.  The front desk employees were NOT friendly for the most part.  Some were.   Debby


----------



## Happytravels (Jul 12, 2008)

*pictures*




mshatty said:


> Here are some photos.  The resort is about a 10 to 15 walk to the main commercial Riverwalk area.  The resort is on the river.  From the back of the resort, you cross over a bridge and walk along the river.  Easy walk.
> 
> Very nice furnishings.  The parking is now $15 per day, valet only.  One car only for a 2BR or less.





VERY NICE PICTURES MIKE!!!!!!


----------



## lprstn (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 13, 2008)

Its an urban downtown location.  I really can't fault them for parking charges.  I can, however, wish they have a self park lot, instead of valet only.  That could bring the price down a little perhaps.  But Valet is easy that is for sure.

We have stayed in the 4 BR and the 3 BR Presidential units for far and they are VEEEEEEERY Beautiful and well appointed units.


----------

